# Hunts for Heroes



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Didn't want to hijack this thread

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=137992

But I wanted to get this out there also!

http://www.huntsforheroes.com/default.html

We fished their tournament in Sargent a couple weeks ago and got to meet quite a few of them! Cool buncha guys! 

Click on past hunt photo album for Pics from the tournament


----------

